

What Does the Google Turing Bunny Doodle Do? - cduan
http://sbf5.com/~cduan/technical/turing/

======
noonespecial
I hate when I start something and then think "you know, I bet someone's
already done this and done it better than me", look and then find that its
true.

I hate it more when it happens on the scale of hours or even minutes.

Programming is indeed humbling.

~~~
yread
I love it. That's the power of the internet. You can focus on solving of the
problems that nobody has solved before

~~~
delinka
IFF you can find one, unsolved, within your own skill set.

~~~
keeperofdakeys
While programming problems these days might not be so academic, or theoretical
as they used to be, there are still plenty of things to solve. Why does this
program do strange things, how can we glue these components together, how do I
make this program do Y when it does X.

~~~
yread
Yes, you can just look at open questions on SO

------
julian25
Found this...

<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/RabbitSequence.html>

The binary sequence produced from the Google doodle is listed as the "limiting
sequence"

------
taliesinb
Go implementation of the doodle: <https://github.com/taliesinb/tmachine>

